# Home made bulk shake!



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey all! Just been 4weeks back into training after fasting for a month and i am trying to bulk up a little just wondering what do think of this shake?

• 2scoops of normal ice cream

• 1 tea spoon peanut butter

• 300ml of milk

• Half banana

• 45g of protein ( two scoops of 90+ whey protein)

Thats what i was thinking ? Or is it too much for a shake? I have tried it and tastes ok just need to cool off the peanut butter bit too much my own fault , so what do all think of it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sh*t mate, look at the one Jstar made !

My god you havent seen anything like it !


----------



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

Will have to check it mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Raga91 said:


> Hey all! Just been 4weeks back into training after fasting for a month and i am trying to bulk up a little just wondering what do think of this shake?
> 
> • 2scoops of normal ice cream
> 
> ...


Double everything!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raga91 said:


> Will have to check it mate!


Dont it was fu8king vile and he only drank it becuase he was obliged !

:lol:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

milk

whey

oats

p.butter

banana


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Dont it was fu8king vile and he only drank it becuase he was obliged !
> 
> :lol:


Didn't it have beef and tuna in it? Plus loads of other random disgusting shìt lol fair play he downed it well, blokes a machine lol


----------



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

Milky you train at alz gym? Im there too mate didnt know anyone from oldham was on this forum!


----------



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

Double nooo cant do that il die but i am getting good meals in slowly going up to 7 meals a day starting at 4 tho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raga91 said:


> Milky you train at alz gym? Im there too mate didnt know anyone from oldham was on this forum!


Used to mate, train in Heywood now, still good mates with Al tho.

- - - Updated - - -



C.Hill said:


> Didn't it have beef and tuna in it? Plus loads of other random disgusting shìt lol fair play he downed it well, blokes a machine lol


Yeah but dont let himm kid you !

It fu*king KILLED him nucking it, trust me :lol:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Seen this posted some where before.........mite help


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Or as Arnold did, powdered milk, honey, eggs and milk in a shaker


----------



## JAS12 (Apr 10, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Seen this posted some where before.........mite help


Looks good that mate been looking for something like that for the mornings as I'm out at a ridiculous time to commute to uni


----------



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

Going to try it see how it goes


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Or as Arnold did, powdered milk, honey, eggs and milk in a shaker


That actually sounds damn good


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> That actually sounds damn good


It does taste nice! Try it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> It does taste nice! Try it!


I will i might even add some PB


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

that second recipe is why all of them on bb.com cant control their body fat when they bulk


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I added honey to a shake when I was out of crusha.. was quite vile


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> milk
> 
> whey
> 
> ...


Yes that's how I like it:thumb:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

How about

600ml milk

100g oats

100g peanut butter

banana

2 whey

It's easy to make huge calorie shakes. Use calorie dense foods lol


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

It's easy to make them calorie dense. What can I add to make more protein in them. I add peanut butter and whet ATM what else can I add for protein?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Whey, egg whites, greek yog, more milk ect.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

killah said:


> It's easy to make them calorie dense. What can I add to make more protein in them. I add peanut butter and whet ATM what else can I add for protein?


Whey and milk, easy peasy lol


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

raptordog said:


> Seen this posted some where before.........mite help


I had 2 of these a day for about 6 weeks and put on a lot of size. Been looking for this image all morning so I can get back on this.

I added PB too.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's what I have

3 tbsp Greek yoghurt

2 tbsp cottage cheese

1scoop mp oats

1or 2scoop mp whey protein

1tbsp mp peanut butter

1/2 tbsp natural honey

1/2 cup of water or milk

Ice

Tsp of cocoa (optional)

Delicious and very filling not sure of macros though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Shakes are foul. Whatever happened to a nice wholesome meal.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shakes are foul. Whatever happened to a nice wholesome meal.


No way mate some of them are fcuking well tasty!


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

raptordog said:


> Seen this posted some where before.........mite help


Stealing this picture and deffo trying it cheers fella


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Shakes are foul. Whatever happened to a nice wholesome meal.


I've seen you neck a 90 grams of protein powder shake on YouTube!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

PD89 said:


> I've seen you neck a 90 grams of protein powder shake on YouTube!


Post it up


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Mine is fecking tasty!

300ml Milk

200ml Water

60g Vanilla whey

100g Oats

50g Blueberries

60g peanut butter

20g coconut oil

1 tbsp honey

tastes like heaven! and around 1300 clas


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PD89 said:


> I've seen you neck a 90 grams of protein powder shake on YouTube!


Yeah and that was about the last one i drank n all :lol:


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Poach two large chicken breasts, while boiling 2 dozen baby new potatoes. In a separate pan steam some broccoli. Once all are cooked add the lot, plus water in a blender, add a few table spoons of butter and some hot sauce and blend. Enjoy.

I actually used to do something like this and take it to work in a flask. Would drink form the flask at meal times when I couldn't take a break from work.


----------

